# Hello from Titusville Florida



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Welcome from the panhandle. I lived in Brevard for years. In fact, I just returned yesterday from fishing the lagoon for a week. You should be able to find a good skiff on here. Good luck.


----------



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Welcome from upper Texas coast.


----------



## Flat Mad (Feb 12, 2017)

HAY from Merritt Island good luck in your hunt for a shallow water skiff.


----------

